# Acavallo gel front riser- any experiences?



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 November 2012)

anyone tried it?

I have a new saddle on order (squeeeee!) but due to my shape V CS shape, its needs a front riser which would mean 2 x new dead sheeps that can be shimmed OR i can use this front rider gel pad which would do 2 jobs in 1 as i HAVE to use a thin gel pad next to his skin anyway to stop saddle slippage caused by insane shoulder blades.

so i could use this, saddlecloth on top, then half pad, then saddle?

(and trust me when i say he wont even entertain workign without a dead sheep!)


----------



## KatB (20 November 2012)

I would look at one of the Horse health sheeps with shim option over the acavello, purely because the acavellos have quite a lot of depth in the riser area...


----------



## Countrychic (20 November 2012)

I have one if you want to borrow it, they are quite deep though


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 November 2012)

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equipment/gel/acavallo-gel-risers/acavallo-gel-pad-front-riser-clear

this one?

the seperate riser ones i agree are VERY thick, is this one the same, hard to tell from pic


----------



## MadisonBelle (20 November 2012)

I have a pro lite which has pockets and 3 layers in each to raise the front of the saddle. I liked it because as my mare filled out I could remove a layer.


----------



## Squeak (20 November 2012)

I use the gel front riser.  Have had huge success with it and highly recommend! Any saddlers that have seen it in use have been impressed as well... It has a lot of gaps in it so possibly isn't as thick as it would appear as it 'squidges' (for want of a more technical term ), I've never had a problem with it being too thick, even when using it on a range of horses.  I have always used it next to the saddle but don't see why you wouldn't be able to put it next to the horse instead...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 November 2012)

the prolite ones ARE very good but im limited to either a gel riser or the pro-sorb dead sheep system as he has to have a gel pad next to skin and he really does prefer a sheepskin pad under saddle by a million miles over anything else so i cant add another layer in if you see what i mean.

countrychic-thats very generous of you, is it the one in my link or the seperate front riser piece?

Thanks Squeak  good to hear.


----------



## MadisonBelle (20 November 2012)

Ah yes I see now! I was just thinking the prolite is gel but of course in a fabric cover!

*smackshead* totally with you now


----------



## Britestar (20 November 2012)

I tried one and its the only time my horse has tried to put me on the floor! I use a prolite wither pad with shims. He is just the wrong side of medium in fit.


----------



## mtj (20 November 2012)

I have the rear riser.

Mentioned to saddler that I was very impressed.  He pointed out that the acavallo risers are not adjustable, so do need to be the precise depth required.


----------



## Countrychic (20 November 2012)

Sorry it's the separate one, guessing that's no good? Another option that we used for one of ours is we put prolite shims on to gel pad. Might that work?


----------



## Cazzah (20 November 2012)

I have the Le Meiux Pro-sorb half pad and it is a fab bit of kit. My TB can be tricky to fit - big shoulders and his condition can go up and down. This is brill as I can insert the pads where I need them and it just gives that bit more clearance. I've also used it on others and all have gone well in it.


----------



## wench (20 November 2012)

http://www.shadowhorse.co.uk/fleeceworks/half-pads/gp-jump

anything on here that takes your fancy?


----------



## Scarlett (20 November 2012)

I have the Gel front riser, though the Shires one as it was half the price, and it worked a treat to fill the space around my TBs withers. My only issue came when he bulked out a bit, without the riser the saddle was low but with it it was too tight. I had to do a bit of messing about with different thickness saddle cloths to get the right fit. They are quite bulky, I couldnt use mine with a sheepskin too, it was just too muck under the saddle for my boy, he took massive offence. He is wierd though, he seems to object to dead sheep...!


----------



## Rach79 (21 November 2012)

I bought one of these from Your Horse Live the other day. They're good, but as others said, quite bulky. You might feel a bit 'perched up high' with this and a sheepskin! Word of warning - the very knowledgable people at the Horse Health stand did say that it coundn't be used against the skin, as the grid effect underneath would not be comfortable for the horse. Looking at it, I can see what they are saying. Hope this helps


----------



## quizzie (21 November 2012)

Have you seen the gel-eze wither pads from Worldwide tack?They are much thinner, & worked well as a temporary measure on one of mine.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (21 November 2012)

thanks all, tried the pro sorb system last night with thinnest shims and it felt ok, perhaps a little low still. am goign to see how it works wuth my slightly thicker shimmed mattes half pad and if not will see if i can get one of the gel ones off ebay to try, or the thicker shims.

dont get my wrong, its not sitting REALLY low at all, its mm of adjustment i need and CS is perfectly happy with it, really powering along


----------



## sbloom (21 November 2012)

I would stick with your Mattes pad, is it the four pocket one?  If you trim the shims properly you can use five in each pocket which should give you enough lift I'd have thought.  Is he a remedial fit, is this why you need to shim a brand new saddle (sorry, being nosey, just checking that it's not a permanent solution )


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (21 November 2012)

the saddle has foam panels so cant be adjusted, he's between the normal and -1 fit, in summer he would be normal but now he's *just* -1 where he loses a bit of podge from his shoulders hence a riser pad for winter only 

he's a very odd shape anyway, long shoulder blade, very set back girth groove and very uphill and of the 8 or so saddles tried he chose this as the one that clears his shoulders the best by moving the most freely forward and being the softest over his back,so if we have to shim it, so be it, he's finnicky as hell and i wont argue with his opinion of the saddle lol! if it wasnt sitting right he would have just stood and refused to move forward!!!

thanks re shim advice, will stick with what we have for time being i think then


----------



## JustMe22 (22 November 2012)

Sorry, no advice on the gel riser but my TB's saddle slips all the time (backwards, that is). Asked my saddle fitter and she informed me that 'TB's saddles don't slip'  Does the gel pad stop this then? Was thinking about getting a breastplate but tbh would rather the gel pad if it works (plus I have one lying around I think).

Think the slippage is also due to having a TB wither and ridiculously large shoulders. 

Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (22 November 2012)

def worth a try as works on CS, i use the thin acavallo one or the gel eze none slip one, both equally as good


----------



## JustMe22 (22 November 2012)

Got one that looks similar - don't get lots of choice on my side of the world  Have a lesson today so I will try it and see what instructor thinks. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sbloom (22 November 2012)

JustMe22 said:



			Sorry, no advice on the gel riser but my TB's saddle slips all the time (backwards, that is). Asked my saddle fitter and she informed me that 'TB's saddles don't slip'  Does the gel pad stop this then? Was thinking about getting a breastplate but tbh would rather the gel pad if it works (plus I have one lying around I think).

Think the slippage is also due to having a TB wither and ridiculously large shoulders. 

Sorry for the thread hijack!
		
Click to expand...

When does it slip?  XC and very large SJ can be a challenge to a saddle (hence common use of breastplates here) but, if you are already using the back strap and NOT-the-point-strap combo, then I think you may need a second opinion on the saddle fit.  Saddles that fit don't slip.


----------



## Abbeygale (22 November 2012)

Rach79 - do you mean the seperate front riser shouldn't be used on the skin? I've got a complete gel pad middle riser, which has lots of small round holes all over and now I'm panicking I shouldn't put it straight on her back!! 

(Sorry for hijacking  )


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (29 November 2012)

i think rach is confused, ive used the normal thin small holed gel pads on the skin and been fine and the combo middle riser is the same material so IMO you will be fine.

i intend to use my front riser next to skin anyway and i guess ill just see, if he hates it ill ebay it!


----------



## Abbeygale (29 November 2012)

Thank you PS - I was panicking there lol (not that I like to over think things at all... *whistles*  )

Have you got your front riser yet? Hope it works out


----------



## Santa_Claus (29 November 2012)

i use this one and Fleur loves it!

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equipment/gel/acavallo-lambskin-gel/acavallo-fully-lined-gel-half-pad


----------



## MegaBeast (29 November 2012)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			i think rach is confused, ive used the normal thin small holed gel pads on the skin and been fine and the combo middle riser is the same material so IMO you will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

There is one gel riser pad which when you flip it over the surface that goes next to the horses skin is made of cut out squares if that makes sense and it is quite thick... looks almost like a giant potato waffle.  I've seen it used directly on the skin of a horse and it does leave a dreadful imprint that looks quite uncomfortable.  However this is quite different to the thin small holed gel pads that PS describes.


----------



## coloredred (29 November 2012)

No advise on risers and what not but being a bit of a saddle addict I'm curious what you went for


----------



## Jennarainbow (17 April 2014)

Squeak said:



			I use the gel front riser.  Have had huge success with it and highly recommend! Any saddlers that have seen it in use have been impressed as well... It has a lot of gaps in it so possibly isn't as thick as it would appear as it 'squidges' (for want of a more technical term ), I've never had a problem with it being too thick, even when using it on a range of horses.  I have always used it next to the saddle but don't see why you wouldn't be able to put it next to the horse instead...
		
Click to expand...

Hi squeak i use  acavallo front riser next to then skin on my boy simply because he hollows behind the wither and with a very active bottom my boy gets rub marks both sides of the spine at the cantle, his saddle fits but if i use numnah or pad without the gel riser on his back first it rubs the hair off. also he is white with pink skin so sensitive little chap. the acavallo has been his saviour because of his shape the only thing is it tends to leave a pattern on his back after use like a grid but thats the only greivence apart from this its amazing i could not be without it x


----------

